# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Linux + 1C Предприятие 8.3: где вводить лицензию?

## jfp

Здравствуйте.

Установил на Linux 1С 8.3.16 - официальную платформу с сайта обновлений 1С, но негде активировать лицензию.

В настройках конфигурации снял галочку "аппаратная защита". При открытии конфигурации на Windows в данный момент всегда выскакивало окно для активации программной лицензии. На Linux добиться этого никак не могу - просто пишет, что лицензия не найдена и даже не предлагает ввести ключ.
Может быть что-то нужно установить дополнительно?

----------


## GTA33

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Установил на Linux 1С 8.3.16 - официальную платформу с сайта обновлений 1С, но негде активировать лицензию.
> 
> В настройках конфигурации снял галочку "аппаратная защита". При открытии конфигурации на Windows в данный момент всегда выскакивало окно для активации программной лицензии. На Linux добиться этого никак не могу - просто пишет, что лицензия не найдена и даже не предлагает ввести ключ.
> Может быть что-то нужно установить дополнительно?


Конфигуратор - Панель Главного меню - Сервис - Ввод лицензии

----------


## Online_Z

> Конфигуратор - Панель Главного меню - Сервис - Ввод лицензии


Если лицензии нет, то Конфигуратор не откроется, но вполне возможно, что при этом будет запущена стандартная процедура получения лицензии, что собственно и требуется.

----------


## jfp

Локальных баз нет, только удаленная сетевая база, куда через Конфигуратор нас не пускают.

----------


## Online_Z

> Установил на Linux 1С 8.3.16 - официальную платформу с сайта обновлений 1С, но негде активировать лицензию


но при этом:




> удаленная сетевая база, куда через Конфигуратор нас не пускают.


как-то это плохо сочетается друг с другом.
установить платформу и лицензию получить права значит есть, а в Конфигуратор не пускают?
пусть лицензию получают те, у кого права есть.
из информации вообще не понятно, где должен сохранится файл лицензии, как эту лицензию клиент должен получать, какой тип клиента...
может у вас там база на веб-сервере опубликована, включена раздача лицензий сервером 1С, а к базе вы подключаетесь по http

----------


## jfp

> но при этом:
> может у вас там база на веб-сервере опубликована, включена раздача лицензий сервером 1С, а к базе вы подключаетесь по http


База расположена на сервере 1С:Предприятие (самый нижний вариант, когда прописываем путь к базе).
В конфигуратор не пускают, так как это единая база на 100+ организаций, расположенных по всей Московской области.
Лицензию по сети нам не раздают, у нас есть лишь пин-коды для активации на месте программной лицензии.

----------


## Online_Z

> Лицензию по сети нам не раздают, у нас есть лишь пин-коды для активации на месте программной лицензии.


Это значит, что:
- раздача лицензий сервером 1С отключена,
- RDP не используется
- веб-клиент не используется 
- к базам вы подключаетесь тонким или толстым клиентом 1С
- лицензию активируете однопользовательскую локально на каждом ПК
все верно?

----------


## jfp

> все верно?


Да, тонкий клиент.

----------


## Online_Z

> Да, тонкий клиент.


Поставьте толстого клиента, добавьте пустую базу, запустите. При запуске 1С сообщит, что лицензия не обнаружена и предложит получить лицензию с помощью пинкода. Вводите пин, получаете лицензию, удаляете толстого клиента с пустой базой. Работаете...
Но это только в случае, если вы все верно описали

----------

